# Medium Small browser



## Poincare (Jul 18, 2009)

I run firefox on my laptop but on the desktop on which I have freeBSD I can't run firefox since the desktop only has 8 mb of ram. I don't want something like dillo either which is too minimalist and can't even format freebsd.org correctly. Epiphany was perfect match for me on debian but I don't want to install gnome which would take up more ram and hard drive space. I know its a pretty specific question but still.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 18, 2009)

Why not just install http://freshports.org/www/epiphany/ port alone without all GNOME stuff?

You should also check *Midori* (also in Ports), very minimalist GTK2 based browser, but IMHO anything based on GTK2 is too big for 8MB RAM.


----------



## Poincare (Jul 18, 2009)

Whenever I do 
pkg_add -r epiphany its starts installing gnome!!


----------



## vermaden (Jul 19, 2009)

So download only needed packages and add them without unneeded depedencies wirh -f switch.


----------



## Poincare (Jul 19, 2009)

oh! Thank you


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not sure how much memory is required for www/opera, but it's much more lightweight than Firefox.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 19, 2009)

+1 for Opera.

But may I ask: how are you running FreeBSD with an 8MB RAM? It usually needs ~40MB on its own, so most of it must be running in swap in your case... unless you stripped it to the maximum?


----------



## mk (Jul 19, 2009)

links -g


----------



## DrJ (Jul 19, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> But may I ask: how are you running FreeBSD with an 8MB RAM?



I was wondering the same thing.  My old 486 from the early 1990s had 16MB.  With memory and computers in general being very inexpensive at the moment, I'd upgrade at least the memory.  My guess is that any sort of interactive work with a computer as old as this one will not be very satisfying.  Might make a decent router or print server, though.


----------

